# john deere 185 hydro problem



## BJARIC (Aug 15, 2011)

I recently purchased this tractor and cannot figure out what is wrong with it.After mowing for about 20 minutes it dies like it ran out of gas.It will crank but will not start until I leave it set for at least an hour.I have a kawasaki 17 h.p. engine.Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! How's the fuel filters? Might be something floating in the tank. Gets pulled into the pickup then floats away after it sits.


----------



## BJARIC (Aug 15, 2011)

*j.d. 185 problem*

Thanks for the suggestion,I will check on that tomorrow.


----------

